# Rate my new avatar.../26



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

rate it /26

what do you think?


----------



## Micheal Bolton (Mar 3, 2007)

anton said:


> rate it /26
> 
> what do you think?



I would have to give it a negative 26.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

19/26


It gets boring after the 1st time seeing it.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

23/26 I think its pretty funny :laugh:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Out of 26? O..............k.

*6.8/26*


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

10/26


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

anton said:


> rate it /26
> 
> what do you think?


Come on Anton, you could come up with something much better than that. Before I used to look forward to your avatars, like those fat people dancing, but this one gets boring really quick.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

VinceD said:


> Come on Anton, you could come up with something much better than that. Before I used to look forward to your avatars, like those fat people dancing, but this one gets boring really quick.


HAHAHA. this thread was about the fat chicks dancing..then i had to change it..i just had to.

the fat black women have run their course.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

anton said:


> HAHAHA. this thread was about the fat chicks dancing..then i had to change it..i just had to.
> 
> the fat black women have run their course.


LOL! Bring them back! Bring them back! :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

more fat chicks dancing!!!!!! please please please!!!
how do i make an avatar


----------

